# Clutch for 65 GTO question



## mjc707 (May 28, 2015)

I am about to replace clutch on 65 gto. Flywheel I have only has 1 bolt pattern on it so from what I understand I can only go with 11" clutch. This is what was on it. had really heavy pedal. I have heard more modern clutches can have lighter pedal. Part number on flywheel is 9779235. Can this accept 10.5 clutch? Can someone clear this up for me or give me clutch recommendation? Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

You should be able to find a reasonable pedal pressure clutch set-up. You want to use a diaphragm style pressure plate versus a "Long" or "Borg&Beck" type 3 finger style pressure plate. You should also be able to get a 10 1/2" pressure plate that will fit the 11" bolt pattern. You can also use the 10 1/2" disc with the 11" pressure plate.

Do a web search of the assorted manufacturers who specialize in clutch set-ups and do a comparison. Whatever set-up you use, it is key to make sure you get the correct throw out bearing. They come in several lengths and if you purchase a complete "kit" some kits will include the short throw out bearing for Chevy and not for a Pontiac. This won't give you any pedal travel needed to release the clutch. Had this happen to me and did not catch it until everything was together and had to pull it all apart to get it corrected. Then I had to buy the correct throw out bearing at an extra cost to me when it should have been correct with the kit.


----------



## mjc707 (May 28, 2015)

Thanks fir the info.I dont need anything special but the old clutch I had was crazy stiff. I seen RAM makes a muscle car clutch that is supposed to be strong and have a lighter pedal. has anyone used on of these?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've had good luck with LUK clutches in these cars. Great holding, super light pedal. Quality stuff. The McCleod in my '65 has been in it since 1984.....still fine. Great unit, but it will wear your leg out in traffic.


----------

